# Velocidades RS232 con pic...



## Alberth (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola alguien sabe como calcular la velocidad de comunicacion del puerto serie con un pic? es decir a 4MHz le corresponden 9600 baudios. Cuales serian para 8MHz, 10MHz y 12MHz?

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 27, 2008)

No se si es así, pero utilizando la lógica.


```
El 8 MHz al menos son 19200 baudios.

10 MHz = 24000 baudios.

12 MHz = 28800 b.

Y el 20 MHz también te lo pongo por si acaso, es del 48000 baudios.

Y PIC de 48 MHz sería de unos 115200 baudios.
```

No me hagas caso, es lo que creo y podría estar mal. A ver si alguien corrige.

PD: _No es por nada, tengo entendido que en cualquier cristal funciona igual a 9600 baudios sin problemas._


----------



## cooperharris (Abr 10, 2008)

Esas son medidas completamente  independientes, no necesariamente  necesitas tener un patron de vlocidad  de comunicacion  con lo relacionado a la velocidad  en que el pic  procesa cada una de las  instrucciones.


----------



## piochiken87 (Oct 12, 2008)

creo que Meta esta equivocado............
yo tuve un problema con eso, resulta que desarrolle un ejemplo que encontre en internet y este trabajaba a 4mhz con pic 16f628 pero cuando lo pase a 20 Mhz la comunicacion ya no se daba pues hay un valor que se cambia deacuerdo a la frecuencia del pic ...pero no son los baudios


----------



## Meta (Oct 13, 2008)

Quizás algo relacionado con retardos.


----------

